# Finger/Toe Modifiers



## graceroni13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello,
Does anyone have any suggestions on how to tell when to use finger/toe modifiers? I know for x-rays, but I keep forgetting about injections. If someone has a link or something to help also, I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## lmartien (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi there,

In my experience, it is always better to use than not use the digit modifiers - especially when looking at surgical procedures, radiology (as you mention) and other relevant procedures.  Sorry I can't cite a specific source.


----------



## graceroni13 (Jul 28, 2014)

it's totally fine! it's more the injections i'm having problems with. i work in orthopaedics and we do a lot of injections. for the fingers/toes it's mostly arthritis/triggering. but i didn't know if like for 20600 i would use rt/lt or the finger/toe modifiers or for 20550. Thank you


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Jul 28, 2014)

I code orthopaedics as well.  You do not need finger and/or toe modifiers for 20600 or 20550; just use RT, Lt, or 50 for these.


----------



## graceroni13 (Jul 29, 2014)

is there any injections that WOULD need the finger/toe modifiers? i just can't seem to find a place that is black and white haha. i know to use them for the finger and toe x-rays but that's about it. Thank you for letting me know about the 20600 and 20550, i will definitely make a note of that in my book!


----------

